# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Andalusian horse drawing

## Shelby

Well, I haven't drawn anything in a long time, so today was the day. It's an Andalusian horse doing the Spanish walk. Hope you like.  :Smile:

----------


## ladywhipple02

VERY nice, April!  :Good Job:  I wish I could draw horse like that... I always have HUGE issues with the hooves and end up quitting in frustration.

----------


## Shelby

Thanks.. yeah, hooves can be a pain in the butt. I had to redraw a couple of them a few times before they looked ok.

----------


## mlededee

Nice! Horses, especially their legs, are the hardest things to draw in the world!  :Smile:

----------


## MedusasOwl

> Nice! Horses, especially their legs, are the hardest things to draw in the world!


Seconded, gorgeous job on the legs!  The hair in the face is very nicely done too!   :Good Job:

----------


## Shelby

Thanks guys.  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

:Clap:   Movement is so hard to capture... especially with horses IMO!  You've done a great job!

----------


## Shelby

Thank you.  :Smile:  I'm pretty happy with it.. especially since I haven't drawn anything in a long time.

----------


## Ginevive

Sweet! Your knowledge of true equine anatomy definately translates into your work looking realistic.

----------


## Wh00h0069

Nice. I wish I could draw like that.  :Cool:

----------


## python.princess

wow! nice job!

----------


## Shelby

Thank you x3.  :Smile:

----------

